

Blazing fast node.js: 10 performance tips from LinkedIn Mobile - potomak
http://www.linkedin.com/news?viewArticle=&articleID=952157269&gid=3853987&type=member&item=83091217&articleURL=http%3A%2F%2Fengineering%2Elinkedin%2Ecom%2Fnodejs%2Fblazing-fast-nodejs-10-performance-tips-linkedin-mobile&urlhash=s_P3&goback=%2Egde_3853987_member_83091217

======
mark_l_watson
Great stuff! Some of it is applicable to non-Node.js web apps also.

I bought a book on Node.js and it all looks good, but the competitive
performance with Ruby + Sinatra + Thin has kept me so far from using Node.js
in anger.

------
majikrooster
Fascinating stuff. Enjoyed this!

